# Unfitness... do you like it?



## simon_squarepants (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok this is a question that often comes up when I visit sites like this... there seems little doubt to me that part of the attraction I find to fat girls and feedees is when they struggle with their fitness, or in the case of feedees, when they see their fitness go downhill. I'm not just talking about worldclass athletes becoming fat, I'm talking about your everyday girl becoming so fat that she has to waddle slowly everywhere, getting out of breath very quickly and struggling to do anything physically. 

I cannot explain these desires. They seem rather weird, and I am sure many BBW's who have lived with serious mobility problems would even find this offensive, to think that someone could be getting sexual pleasure out of their misfortune. Personally this isnt a totally masochistic thing - if the woman was clearly upset about her condition or in serious pain then I would find no pleasure in this at all. But I have definitely been getting the feeling from some of the girls i have chatted with and read posts from, that this is not a unique thing - that some girls actually do enjoy getting unfit and out of shape, the feeling of not being able to manage what they once could because of their own laziness and greed. So my question is, am i some insane weirdo who stands alone in his bizarre desires, or are there others out there that share my feelings? 

I'm interested to hear particularly from any girls, because I have been told on the chatroom before that no woman would genuinely want to get fat or unfit, save possibly if they were being manipulated by a man. Personally I dont believe this (considering how rare it is to find a feedee posting online who is being fed by a man to start with - most seem to start out on their own) but it would be interesting to hear what others have to say. Also do any guys think like me LOL

Simon


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I do very much enjoy the thought of being unfit, but when I have to walk somewhere and end up panting for breath it does piss me off a little. Though when I think back to it when I'm nice and rested it does turn me on. 
I do love the thought of being hardly able to move because I'm so fat, but that's not going to happen because of practical reasons ie; dying young, health problems, finding a partner and enjoy some things in life that I wouldn't be able be able to do fatter than I am now.
On the purely bi-sexual feeder part of me, I adore seeing seriously unfit women. I love to see them waddling, panting for breath, being red in the face and being unable to do certain things. IE Cindy G's Bodytour4 video, where it's plainly obvious that it's really hard work for her just to turn from her side onto her back. I LOVE it. 

It does sound perverted when you think about it, and I don't really know the reasons behind it but meh it's hot.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

simon_squarepants said:


> Ok this is a question that often comes up when I visit sites like this... there seems little doubt to me that part of the attraction I find to fat girls and feedees is when they struggle with their fitness, or in the case of feedees, when they see their fitness go downhill. I'm not just talking about worldclass athletes becoming fat, I'm talking about your everyday girl becoming so fat that she has to waddle slowly everywhere, getting out of breath very quickly and struggling to do anything physically.
> 
> I cannot explain these desires. They seem rather weird, and I am sure many BBW's who have lived with serious mobility problems would even find this offensive, to think that someone could be getting sexual pleasure out of their misfortune. Personally this isnt a totally masochistic thing - if the woman was clearly upset about her condition or in serious pain then I would find no pleasure in this at all. But I have definitely been getting the feeling from some of the girls i have chatted with and read posts from, that this is not a unique thing - that some girls actually do enjoy getting unfit and out of shape, the feeling of not being able to manage what they once could because of their own laziness and greed. So my question is, am i some insane weirdo who stands alone in his bizarre desires, or are there others out there that share my feelings?
> 
> ...



You aren't alone in your turn-on, I have met many FAs through the years who feel almost exactly as you do.

For me, as a fat girl who loves being fat and who has gotten fatter, I have two answers.

If I am running an errand and need to get shit done and it's troubling or difficult... do I dig it... no. I want to get what I have to get done without the pain of struggling through it.

If I am at home and walk up the stairs without any place to go and I run outta breath or the task is laborous due to my huge fat body, do I dig it... yes. For me it is almost somewhat sexual, but maybe I am a bit off as I really dig being fat to the point of it being sexually exciting for me. For me, when I struggle or am out of breath in a non-gotta-getstuff-done type sense it just reminds me how truly fat I really am... which for me.. is good good stuff.

I am generally not so open in my feelings about my digging being fat to this extreme, but I figure.. new board.. new attitude on my part.

Fat Hugs,
Heather


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

Life difficult as a fat lass? Need to run errands but get out of breath? 

What you need is a well trained FA to do it for you! 

Problem solved


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I need a well trained FA with long hair! lol know any?


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm... does 1cm of hair count as long?


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Nope  thats way short,.


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pours water on it an sticks it out in the sun*


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

How about dumping a bit of cowdung on it too?


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

Not many cows about. I could probably rummage up some mud thou if that'd help.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't think it would help, but I think I want you to do it anyway.


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 1, 2005)

I personally don't like my unfitness as I get fatter. And i'll probably be flamed for being stating this, but I do find it strange that someone would get off on the 'struggle' that a fat person sometimes experiences because of their fatness. To me, it's as strange as those who 'get off' on fat women farting, ( i know i've read about this on this board at some time or another) I find that really friggen strange, so in my opinion, yes mr. simon, it's strange.  If any FA's out their would elaborate as to why they find these things a turn on, it would be interesting to hear about.


----------



## Frank Castle (Oct 1, 2005)

As a guy with a fat women farting fetish, i can understand how weird it is. Why does it turn me on? I don't really know, it's a number of things, the sound of it, the time of the moment when it happens, and the smell of it. But anyways, i also have the "unfitness fetish".


----------



## Loscos (Oct 1, 2005)

Not really, i beleive in fat and fit.


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess i also like the idea of a girl being too fat to do stuff. Dunno why, i guess i just see it as part of the FA thing for me. Having said that, i do believe in fat and fit also (ie it is possible) and that fat isn't neccessarily bad for one. If a girl wants to be fit - go for it!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm really turned on by a fat woman who is happy. I know, sicko...


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

OMGAOLBBQ Freak! 

Hehe - yes, agreed


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

eljay said:


> Life difficult as a fat lass? Need to run errands but get out of breath?
> 
> What you need is a well trained FA to do it for you!
> 
> Problem solved





LOL -- I LOVE this reponse. Now to find such a person.....


----------



## deepfried (Oct 1, 2005)

Personally, i quite enjoy feeling unfit/getting unfit, it's a constant reminder of my size and the life that i've chosen to live, and that's a great feeling!

It does have some drawbacks. Most of my friends are quite fit, and enjoy walking ridiculous distances to places, leaving me and my girlfriend lagging far behind. Even if they try to they never get a good grasp of the pace we walk at and the kind of distances acceptable before we get the bus! Also more fiddly jobs (crawling under desks fixing computers etc.) get a little fustrating, but it's all a case of adapting.

In all the pros outweigh the cons, but it depends on what i'm doing. Overall, i'm unfit and proud of it!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 1, 2005)

Never really thought about unfitness being sexy or not. A women that enjoys her size is sexy to me. 

I don't find farting sexy. If someone farted on me, it would really tick me off.


----------



## like em big (Oct 1, 2005)

While I find a fat soft bellied girl irresistible; I want her to be able to enjoy herself and being fit for her health sake. Immobility is not something I would wish on any woman. While a fantasy and role playing, in real life not my cup of tea. I am amazed at some of the one's who are so agile. Kymber, and Candy goddess are examples Ann Marie and those stair step videos show how much she can move around.LOL Pun?


----------



## simon_squarepants (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies to everyone that did... I think some of you slightly misconstrued what I said though. I never suggested that I liked the thought of a woman becoming immobile, indeed that is the furthest thing from sexual for me. I also do not like the idea of every woman in the world being fat and unfit, because I know most would be very unhappy. 

That said, there are clearly some people that enjoy being fat and unfit themselves. It emphasizes how fat they are, how much they've grown, whatever it is, the point is that they enjoy it, and for whatever reason I love that. I suppose I also love the idea that a feedee has brought this on herself, that her overindulging (and maybe my own feeding) has made her this unfit... I know I know, that probably sounds well weird but for me its just one of those things I've always felt ever since I first started noticing girls.

Personally I get no enjoyment out of a fat girl farting, though.... ewww LOL


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 2, 2005)

I believe in fat and fit. Sometimes it annoys me when my weight slows me down or when my fat just plain gets in my way, but usually I enjoy it. The concept of immobility doesn't appeal to me at all, although it sure is nice to have an understanding husband around to do stuff I find difficult. One thing I absolutely love about being this big is that it's taught me to concentrate on what is truly important in life. My size has also taught me to think independently: little things like when I drop a pencil under my desk I pick it up with my toes, or big things like daring to be different. Obesity has great fringe benefits too, like a really good meal gives me a buzz, and I love the sensation of jiggling and shaking all over when I walk.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 2, 2005)

I would like to add my two cents here and say that even though I find large women in general attractive, I am not attracted to women who gotten so fat that they become immobile. 

If there are women out there who want to get that big that is your choice. However, I prefer ones that I can take on the town every so often.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Oct 2, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> You aren't alone in your turn-on, I have met many FAs through the years who feel almost exactly as you do.
> 
> For me, as a fat girl who loves being fat and who has gotten fatter, I have two answers.
> 
> ...



Heather, its awesome to hear you reveal your thoughts on this subject. Its comforting to know that a cute BBW such as yourself share these feelings. I've long been turned on by a BBW becoming out of breath, her heart racing after walking long distances, going up stairs, etc. However, I wouldn't take pleasure in extreme cases where it was difficult for a BBW to do everyday activites, or become immobile.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally find it annoying when I get in my own way or can't get stuff done as easily as I'd like... BUT, I have dated and totally understand the guys who dig the unfitness or the things we can't do easily, etc. For me it's definately just the ... out of breath after a lot of walking, or let's sit and rest, or make sure that chair doesn't have arms, or I dropped something right under my chair, can you get it?.... type of things.

I dated a guy who found it thrilling that I'd buy two plane seats, or he'd giggle if I dropped a pencil on the floor and had to do the "one, two, three" lunges at it to actually get a good grab from where I was sitting. He'd giggle in a "oh my, so sexy she can't get around her belly to get that thing"... and he'd start moving towards it to pick it up and save me the hassle. 

I have no issue with that at all, as long as he/they're enjoying the things that are already a part of my life, and don't expect me to become less active/mobile to suit their interest.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I need a well trained FA with long hair! lol know any?


 

*raises hand*


well, not quite long enough yet. i have george harrison-sometime-between-help!-and-sgt.-pepper length hair. but it's getting longer as we speak.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 2, 2005)

and i like it when a girl gets out of breath going up stairs or something like that. it's not so much a sexual thing for me, though.


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> 
> well, not quite long enough yet. i have george harrison-sometime-between-help!-and-sgt.-pepper length hair. but it's getting longer as we speak.



*dies* *dies again coz the message is too short*


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> and i like it when a girl gets out of breath going up stairs or something like that. it's not so much a sexual thing for me, though.




Yeah, it was_n't_ directly sexual for my ex either, I think it's more of a tangible example of our weight... which you have no way to experience except visually, or if we lay on you or something. It's just something that really puts an exclamation point on what the weight means physically, so it makes sense to me that FAs would like some of those little things.

I think of it like this... if I dated a guy who was tall enough that he had to duck in doorways, or his feet would hang off the bed, I'd think that was pretty cool... thinking "WOW, he's _SO_ tall that [x]" - same damn thing for the guys who like fat girls, "Wow, she's fat enough that [x]".


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 2, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> if I dated a guy who was tall enough that he had to duck in doorways, or his feet would hang off the bed, I'd think that was pretty cool... thinking "WOW, he's _SO_ tall that [x]" - same damn thing for the guys who like fat girls, "Wow, she's fat enough that [x]".


 
yeah i agree. also, i think it has an aspect of "cuteness" to it.

i also think that it's neat to experience, in the way that "too tight" or "too small" things are.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 2, 2005)

The only time I like being unfit is when I have to clean the toliet. I truly am an opportunist.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 2, 2005)

Well this is just my feeling. I don't like being unable to do the things I used to do. I have a back injury and frankly - I'm too fat - if I was smaller it would be infinitely easier. The excess weight aggravates the injury.

Do I feel compelled to lose weight? No. But I do feel compelled to exercise to stregthen my back and legs. If I lose weight I lose weight - if not I'm OK with that as long as I get back my mobility.

JMO.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I can not explain it either other than the fact that I love the sight of a woman who is so large that she has difficulty doing things that might be routine. That is why I am there for her to help her in every way possible as an FA/boyfriend. 

Is it a fetish? I don't think so but just something that appeals to me. 
Jay


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 3, 2005)

Living in a City, without a car anymore to easily get around, I find it quite difficult. Initially- I thought that more walking would make me stronger, I even expected to lose some weight. But this has not happened.

I suppose with my back injury, I'm just doing constant damage. I despise the subway. Climbing out of often two flights of stairs is my arch enemy. I don't like being out of breath, or the fact of the upcoming dread of doing it at all. Yeah, Yeah... I know, you've heard my Subway woes before, lol.  

I suppose I just miss having a car and being way more active. Go! Go! Go!

So, I'm solving my problem... I just bought a Motor Scooter=

A lot less standing on the subway.
*Poof* no more subway stairs.
and, hmmm.... think I'll get out a lot more!

I don't mind being Fat, and truthfully I'm going to like zooming on my scooter.
It's my new freedom.

I feel liberated!


----------



## simon_squarepants (Oct 3, 2005)

Interesting points made there... Annemarie, you clearly have your finger on the pulse, because you've summed up probably exactly why I find it attractive lol... I've always enjoyed the subtle details about a girl being or even getting fat, like the things you mentioned, or waddling, or even just things like the way a bra digs into a woman's back fat (either digs or disappears into, depending on the woman's size lol ) or the sheer size of the clothes she wears even when she's being tight and revealing - it'd all get a reaction from me LOL

A couple of people mentioned injuries - hopefully it goes without saying that everything i've said does not apply to injuries too. I would never think "She's got a back injury and her weight is making it worse - way hay!" Its not the lack of fitness or mobility (to an extent) in itself that gets me, its the fact that a woman's sheer size is causing it, and as long as she enjoyed it then I would too. So I wouldnt like to see my friends getting too fat to walk properly because I know they arent into this, and the same applies to any of you who dont enjoy any aspect of it.

But when it comes down to it, I suppose you could think of it this way - there arent many skinny women who can drive their men mad just by living their day to day lives... you BBW's on the other hand can do the most seemingly boring mediocre things and have him telling you how awesome you are LOL... its not all bad


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I think of it like this... if I dated a guy who was tall enough that he had to duck in doorways, or his feet would hang off the bed, I'd think that was pretty cool... thinking "WOW, he's _SO_ tall that [x]" - same damn thing for the guys who like fat girls, "Wow, she's fat enough that [x]".



My wife actually says that! Of course, there is the fact that my shoe are like clown shoes too! But she likes it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2005)

simon_squarepants said:


> or the sheer size of the clothes she wears even when she's being tight and revealing - it'd all get a reaction from me LOL



LOL, that's funny.  The same ex I was mentioning who liked all this stuff (outwardly, I'm sure others did as well, but were just less vocal) also would occasionally slip on my jeans over his clothes (while I was there, not like a "private" moment... LOL) and laugh at how big they were compared to him. It was pretty funny actually, and even gave me a "wow" when I saw the contrast.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 3, 2005)

EtobicokeFA said:


> My wife actually says that! Of course, there is the fact that my shoe are like clown shoes too! But she likes it.



LOL... see, I'm not the only one! hahaha


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2005)

I have to say, and I'm not proud of it, that I adore it when women are unfit. I even had a girlfriend about ten years ago who, even though she was thin (not "skinny"), was completely out of shape, body was just as flabby as could be. I am an avid fitness nut and to feel my tight body against her out-of-shape one was a turn on.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 3, 2005)

simon_squarepants said:


> Interesting points made there... Annemarie, you clearly have your finger on the pulse, because you've summed up probably exactly why I find it attractive lol... I've always enjoyed the subtle details about a girl being or even getting fat, like the things you mentioned, or waddling, or even just things like the way a bra digs into a woman's back fat (either digs or disappears into, depending on the woman's size lol ) or the sheer size of the clothes she wears even when she's being tight and revealing - it'd all get a reaction from me LOL
> 
> A couple of people mentioned injuries - hopefully it goes without saying that everything i've said does not apply to injuries too. I would never think "She's got a back injury and her weight is making it worse - way hay!" Its not the lack of fitness or mobility (to an extent) in itself that gets me, its the fact that a woman's sheer size is causing it, and as long as she enjoyed it then I would too. So I wouldnt like to see my friends getting too fat to walk properly because I know they arent into this, and the same applies to any of you who dont enjoy any aspect of it.
> 
> But when it comes down to it, I suppose you could think of it this way - there arent many skinny women who can drive their men mad just by living their day to day lives... you BBW's on the other hand can do the most seemingly boring mediocre things and have him telling you how awesome you are LOL... its not all bad




Well I know that all of these cases would turn me on, but I would all depend on how the woman would fell about it!


----------



## voluptuouslover (Oct 3, 2005)

My ex-girlfriend gained a good 50 lbs. over our course of dating. She used to work out before she started gaining all this weight during our relationship (Gymnastics, aerobic's and stairmaster) 

Well one day she told me she has got to go on a diet and start working out again because she has become so fat. I was a little concerned she was going to actually lose weight, but I kept believing that it might be tough for her to give up all her sweets and huge meal's.

Several day's later I was walking up the stair's to our bedroom, and I saw her changing in the walk-in closet, she could not see me, and I saw her struggle several minutes to try and squeeze into her spandex type pant's. As she almost fell over trying to get them up over her knee's she chuckled to herself and said outloud "wow, I have gotten sooo fat ", She then had to pull them off because they did'nt fit and put on a pair of much bigger cotton sweat short's she had recently bought to lounge around the house. Next she pulled over her skin tight workout tank top that rode up on herfattened belly as she kept tugging it down with her massive round breasts squishing out the top and slightly out the sides. She then sat down on the bench in front of the bed to start to put her gym shoes on, as she struggled slightly to cross her very fattened thighs she could barely reach her laces to try and tie them. She really struggled getting her second shoe tied with much moaning and groaning and when she finally did she let out a couple of deep breathes as if she just accomplished a 5k.

We crossed path's as she came bouncing and jiggling down the stair's, and she said Hi Honey right before she kissed me and said I am off to the gym to work out. I said great baby, I will see you for Dinner.

Needless to say that was the last time I saw her go to the gym or workout while we were in our relationship.

I can tell you I was so sexually turned on by watching her struggle and be exhausted just trying to squeeze into some of her old gym clothes with all her beautiful extra weight.

The crazy thing was she was a very accomplished gymnast for a couple of years in college until even her skinny figure at that time was not your typical gymnast build. She was 5' 7" and 125 lbs. when she was competing. At the heaviest in our relationship she was just under 200 lbs. beautiful, sexy and happy.


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 3, 2005)

No, I hate it. This is my main issue with being as heavy as I am...if I could walk quicker, or not dread going up steep hills, or stairs, then it would all bve roses, and I would be a happy fatty...however, I'm in college, and when you have a small amount of time in between classes, a long distance to walk, and a body that will not accomidate walking as fast as it should without sweating like a pig, being red in the face and panting...it's my least favorite part of my life.


Am I looking to lose weight? Nope...but at the same point, I am trying not to gain at the moment, because I don't want to make my class-walking schedual more hectic. If I drop a few, that's fine too...and I hope my friends here would understand it.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 3, 2005)

I love a woman's soft pliable body. I love how she has creases and bulges that an ordinary woman doesn't. Watching her body sway and ripple as she waddles is very exciting. I like seeing her arms jiggle as she moves them. Even just seeing how wide she is and admiring her curves is wonderful. Watching her body spread as she sits or lays down is a pleasure. From this perspective, I cannot imagine a woman becoming too fat. I welcome every pound and I would always find her soft round arms, enormous legs, and spreading belly very attractive. And I love being with women as they eat. Their joy fills the room.

Being out of shape though has nothing to do necessarily with being fat. My best friend had a girlfriend who, while rail-thin, rarely did anything more active than crochet. Negotiating the stairs for her was a struggle. Conversely, I've had fat friends who could dance for hours. How fit one is is an individual situation.

As a fairly lean FA with a bicycling-jones I stay active, and I'm happy to help a BBW with any chores I can. We are all differently-abled. Reaching up, bending down, doing all the small run-around errands are natural ways to make a BBW's life easier. But since I prefer SSBBWs I know that there may be more ways that she would like help and I am willing to do anything to make sure my partner is happy, comfortable and enjoys her life no matter how large she is.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 3, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> t does sound perverted when you think about it, and I don't really know the reasons behind it but meh it's hot.



You know, Em, you might want to trademark that answer because it's just so very true. 

There's a lot of stuff in our lives that we respond to in one way emotionally and sensually, and a completely different way intellectually. I think a lot of us find ourselves attracted to things and ideas that we cannot condone intellectually. So what gives? Perhaps it's just another example why it's quite okay to be at ease with our fantasies even though they might not be approved by the Harper Valley PTA.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 4, 2005)

wtchmel said:


> I do find it strange that someone would get off on the 'struggle' that a fat person sometimes experiences because of their fatness. To me, it's as strange as those who 'get off' on fat women farting, ( i know i've read about this on this board at some time or another) I find that really friggen strange, so in my opinion, yes mr. simon, it's strange.





Jack Skellington said:


> I don't find farting sexy. If someone farted on me, it would really tick me off.





simon_squarepants said:


> Personally I get no enjoyment out of a fat girl farting, though.... ewww LOL



I know that the whole "fat chicks" farting thing isn't for everyone. I wouldn't dare try to convince someone of its potential sexual nature, but I would like to plead a case.

I, personally, am not turned on by complete sloppiness. I like to keep a sense of class with all of my interests. I wouldn't find it attractive if a BBW with big, poofy, porn-star hair; a cigarette dangling from her lips; who has her eyes half open from boredom suddenly farted. In fact, that image probably evokes the feeling most of you get when you think of the prospect.

Similarly, I don't really find it attractive if a fat chick sits on a guy and says stuff like "Take the smell!" while she farts on his face. That kind of stuff turns me off.

My personal tastes lean more towards the idea of a cute fat chick (who may, or may not, look a great deal like the many beauties who dwell here) who may accidently let one slip, or who did it to maybe relieve pressure from her stomach so she could eat more. And, of course, there is always the slight S&M nature which finds joy in the idea of a larger woman being riddiculed for farting so much (not to say that all fat chicks do).

While I enjoy the thought of a fat woman farting more than skinny ones, I don't necessarily believe this to be true. It's just exciting to me.

Sorry for my ramblings. Sometimes, I feel like I have to defend myself. I just kind of felt like an outsider when I hear statements like:



> strange as those who 'get off' on fat women farting, (i know i've read about this on this board at some time or another) I find that really friggen strange



and



> ewww LOL



...and, of course, this is the last place I want to feel like an outsider. But I guess that's the downside of having an odd fetish. *Sighs*Ahh, Sub-sub-culture: she's a harsh mistress.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

I just wanted to say, I took the subway home tonight (Yes, the usual 40 minutes with no place to sit)... but for some reason I wasn't dreading the stairs. I had thought about what some of you said about not thinking of it as a big deal when being winded. So I huffed, up those stairs and sure enough, I was winded, but I was positive about the whole ordeal.

LOL, you guys didn't know, but you helped change my attitude today.

Thanks  


~Allie


----------



## Frank Castle (Oct 4, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> I know that the whole "fat chicks" farting thing isn't for everyone. I wouldn't dare try to convince someone of its potential sexual nature, but I would like to plead a case.
> 
> I, personally, am not turned on by complete sloppiness. I like to keep a sense of class with all of my interests. I wouldn't find it attractive if a BBW with big, poofy, porn-star hair; a cigarette dangling from her lips; who has her eyes half open from boredom suddenly farted. In fact, that image probably evokes the feeling most of you get when you think of the prospect.
> 
> ...


We Fart Fetishists gotta stick together in this harsh world.


----------



## bdog (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, unfitness is ok, but I'm more into extreme laziness. Sitting on the couch, stomach relaxed, shoulder slouched.

As others have mentioned, though, it's only in a particular context. If a girl is actually 'for real' lazy it would probably be annoying. But if she's sitting at home on the couch and the ice cream on the coffee table is too far for her and she needs my help, well, that's what I'm there for 

Psychologically, I think it's all about the "shadow" side of our personalities. As we grow up we learn how to be good girls and boys. In order to be "good" (loved), we have to be strong, work hard, be fit, etc. However, we're human beings, and we can't simply turn off parts of ourselves. As much as we want to be perfect, we're not. When we repress aspects of our personality I think these parts can come out in other ways, such as our sexuality. My two cents.

+bdog

+bdog


----------



## Stormy (Oct 5, 2005)

I enjoy fantasizing about unfitness, getting tired and out of breath from just walking, riding around stores in a motorized cart, etc. It goes with the whole letting go, giving in to temptation and indulging, lounging around eating, relaxing and avoiding anything difficult or strenuous that is exciting to me. Maybe its partly because if someone cant be very physically active, its easier to gain more weight. I like the idea of deciding that things involving physical activity are not worth it, sitting/laying around eating feels better and to do that instead, and also of there being a compulsion towards it. Unfitness is evidence of this.

Farting, along with burping and hiccupping, is OK along the lines of eating and drinking to excess and doing what feels good, but its not something I focus on. Nothing against those who do.


----------



## eljay (Oct 5, 2005)

bdog said:


> Well, unfitness is ok, but I'm more into extreme laziness. Sitting on the couch, stomach relaxed, shoulder slouched.
> 
> As others have mentioned, though, it's only in a particular context. If a girl is actually 'for real' lazy it would probably be annoying. But if she's sitting at home on the couch and the ice cream on the coffee table is too far for her and she needs my help, well, that's what I'm there for
> 
> ...



Good value for 2c there bdog... i have wondered this myself. Definitely something to think on. I am quite well programmed to be helpful but i find myself being overly "well trained" and then getting annoyed by it. Kinda makes me my own worse enemy ... "shadow self" perhaps?


----------



## simon_squarepants (Oct 6, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> I just wanted to say, I took the subway home tonight (Yes, the usual 40 minutes with no place to sit)... but for some reason I wasn't dreading the stairs. I had thought about what some of you said about not thinking of it as a big deal when being winded. So I huffed, up those stairs and sure enough, I was winded, but I was positive about the whole ordeal.
> 
> LOL, you guys didn't know, but you helped change my attitude today.
> 
> ...



Wow Allie that's great! I dont suppose anything I said was of any help in that regard LOL but at least I technically started the thread so I'm so glad its spread some positive feeling around. Of course I know that getting worn out and winded at small amounts of activity is not a huge barrel of laughs when you're going through it, but at least you can be sure that if we could see you there would be a whole bunch of us cheering you on as you huff and puff your way up those steps!

I suppose its like all the other aspects of fat that you probably used to think could never be attractive to others, like your rolls or your big thighs, and then you find this community and you discover all these strange folk who love every inch and everything to do with fat girls LOL

Rambling over


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 6, 2005)

As for farting, uh... no, totally beyond me is that one.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2005)

Unfitness absolutely ROCKS!!!!!!!! ....Well, except for all physical discomfort and health issues. I do find it hot though in pretty women.


----------



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought I'd repost a post that was posted on the board last time we had this discussion that I really enjoyed.



tres huevos said:


> I have to relate a double sighting from earlier this week. Like many posters from the thread below, on one hand I'm turned on by strong, athletic (though ample and thick) women, but I'm also made mental on a daily basis by totally out-of-shape women - those without even the faintest hint of muscle tone, stamina, or strength to support their own massive bodies. It's like chocolate and vanilla, I guess. Depends on what mood I'm in.
> 
> Tuesday: So I'm way downtown at rush hour, down by Bowling Green, and there's a slight incline as one heads up Broadway from there. I'm going down-hill, trying to catch the next boat, when suddenly I see a huffing, puffing, sweating, supersized babe slowly making her way towards me. It's not too hot and a little humid out, but her face looks like she's just crossed the Congo in a fur coat.
> 
> ...


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 7, 2005)

Stormy said:


> hiccupping, is OK along the lines of eating and drinking to excess and doing what feels good, but it’s not something I focus on. Nothing against those who do.


I get the hiccups pretty regularly, probably because I eat too much or too fast -- or both! -- pretty regularly. My husband finds my hiccups a major turnon, not really the hiccups themselves but he just looooves to watch my huge belly and boobs shake and bounce every 5 seconds, especially when I'm sitting. Can't think why.  

Cheap thrill for him, so I never try to cure them.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Oct 7, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> Cheap thrill for him, so I never try to cure them.



I think you've hit on something there... think what most women would do to be able to turn on their partners even just once a week the way you BBW's do it every day without even trying! There are so many stories about marriages and relationships going stale, turning into a "Married With Kids" type of situation (and if Peggy was fat enough to repel him in that then he was seriously confused LOL); but for you fat girls, all it takes is to be unable to pick up your pen from right beneath you, or to eat much more than your partner, yes even just to get the hiccups, and you have him right where you want him LOL.

Thats the idea I like to put across - even for those of you that dont enjoy anything about being unfit or out of shape, at least remember you have other advantages that fit women could never dream of. You may still decide you'd rather lose weight and be fitter, and that's fair enough, but at least try to remember what you have in the mean time


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 7, 2005)

simon_squarepants said:


> I think you've hit on something there... think what most women would do to be able to turn on their partners even just once a week the way you BBW's do it every day without even trying! There are so many stories about marriages and relationships going stale, turning into a "Married With Kids" type of situation (and if Peggy was fat enough to repel him in that then he was seriously confused LOL); but for you fat girls, all it takes is to be unable to pick up your pen from right beneath you, or to eat much more than your partner, yes even just to get the hiccups, and you have him right where you want him LOL.
> 
> Thats the idea I like to put across - even for those of you that dont enjoy anything about being unfit or out of shape, at least remember you have other advantages that fit women could never dream of. You may still decide you'd rather lose weight and be fitter, and that's fair enough, but at least try to remember what you have in the mean time




Yeah, i know exactly what you mean. One time, I told my girlfriend that as long as she ate and farted, I'd be a happy, happy man. Which I am, but not only because of that. Let's put it this way: 3 years is a helluva long time to be in it just for gluttony.


----------



## altered states (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks CurvyEm, for reposting that. Unfitness, as you can pretty much tell from the quote, is one of my biggest turn-ons. The descriptions by you, Heather and AnnMarie were just incredible - I admire the candor you guys show. Getting the honest, personal perspective from real BBWs really makes these boards for me.

My 2 cents: I think we should remember there are elements of this sort of thing in non-FA culture as well: corsets were pretty much invented not just for "figure training" but to bind women and make them breathless and uncomfortable, and high heels are similarly sexy but impractical. With both these, is it the end or the means? I mean, is it that a woman is sexy because she's got a small waist and more shapely legs and ass or becuase she's visibly distressed from having her waist cinched to 22" or tottering around on 4" heels?


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 8, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> visibly distressed from having her waist cinched to 22"


I get visibly distressed having my waist cinched to 55"!



simon_squarepants said:


> but for you fat girls, all it takes is to be unable to pick up your pen from right beneath you, or to eat much more than your partner, yes even just to get the hiccups, and you have him right where you want him LOL.


My husband maintains to this day that he didn't like fat girls when we met, but my personality won him over, so which made him curious about feminine obesity. We're both strong-willed and opinionated, so the sparks do fly! -- but in a good way. We're also generally in control of our destinies, but he said that my abundant fat struck him as a force of nature which defied control, and he found that just exotic enough to appeal to his inner wild side. That's one thing I love about my fat too: it gives me a release. It sounds goofy, but that's why my hiccups amuse me. Generally I get a good strong case of hiccups about an hour after a good large meal, and there's not a damn thing I can do about them, so for 10 I just relax and carry on. I only wish they weren't so loud. But if Art finds the sight of jiggling shaking feminine obesity alluring enough to give me a leg massage almost every evening, well, there are worse problems in life. Sometimes he likes to lie with his head in my lap too. Can't think why he enjoys my huge hiccuping belly slapping him in the face every 5 seconds.


----------



## Charisa (Oct 8, 2005)

I agree with what Willow says here:



Dark Willow said:


> I'm not an Olympian by any stretch of the imagination, but I want to be able to go for a ramble in the country without giving myself a cardiac. And similarly I want to be able to dash along the platform and get on the train before it leaves without the same.
> 
> But at the same time, the idea of having to go to more effort for things like having to pick up that pencil, or being able to lean right forward to get the bowl of ice cream off the coffee table, there's real appeal in that for me, weird as it may be
> 
> Such a screwed up bunch we are



I take a lot of exercise, because I have to in my daily life (my bike is my main means of transport). Some of it I enjoy, some of it I don't, but I never have any problems walking or cycling fast. I do some weights to protect my bone density because I have female relatives on both sides with osteoporosis (one of the diseases you're less likely to get if you're fat, by the way) and I take some pride in being able to leg press 300 pounds. Which I don't think I'd be able to do were my leg muscles not trained from carrying my body around. But at the same time, I know that all this exercise probably prevents me from gaining, which I would like to do, and sometimes I imagine how it would be if I could be lazy, conserve my energy and be waited on... I find the idea of laziness very seductive but rarely have time to indulge it.

It is possible, simultaneously, to find something unpleasant and oddly sexy. For example, if I go for a walk wearing a skirt on a warm day, after a short while my thighs will become painful from rubbing together. This may happen even if I'm wearing pantyhose and it really, really hurts, like a burn - on the worst occasions I've had blisters from this. My walk becomes a waddle as I try to avoid touching thighs. If I can stop, sit down and relieve the pain, I will. I would be astounded if anyone else found that sexy.

But in a way I do find it arousing myself because it's a reminder of how big and soft my thighs have become, that there's no way I can walk without them brushing against each other. It's the same when I cross my legs above the knee and it's a real effort to do it, because my thighs get in each other's way. So while I don't want my thighs to hurt when I walk, I would be quite excited if they were big enough that I couldn't cross my legs anymore. (The answer may be to wear pants.)

My belly isn't big enough to get in the way yet - I can still touch my toes! - but on some occasions my breasts do, and running is not too comfortable. I will admit that when I run I like to feel my ass moving and my boobs bouncing, although the latter is pretty uncomfortable and I couldn't bear it for long... when i run along a station platform, I have to cross my arms over my chest to restrain everything.


----------



## Elfcat (Oct 14, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> Obesity has great fringe benefits too, like a really good meal gives me a buzz, and I love the sensation of jiggling and shaking all over when I walk.



Yeah, I'm a fat-and-fit FA myself. Watching a fat woman doing active things, exercising, swimming, walking, dancing, working at something, turns me on far more than her just sitting or lying around somewhere.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2005)

Charisa said:


> when i run along a station platform, I have to cross my arms over my chest to restrain everything.




I used to hate traveling in my friend Steven's old car--it was so crappy with the bouncy-bouncy, I'd have to hold my boobs for the entire ride.


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

I totally love unfitness. Though it is an area where fantasy can exceed what's pratical. The idea of a large woman not being able to make it fifty feet without losing her breath is very erotic, but such a condition would make walks together less than pleasant.

When my ex and I were together, she put on quite a bit of weight. Her biggest complaint was that she couldn't breathe when tying her shoes (even sitting in a chair). That fact is still very arousing to this day.


----------



## abel (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't why, but I also get turned on by beautiful fat girls huffing and puffing, and the idea of clothes ripping and stockings running, and panty lines, etc. I also feel a bit guilty for this, as has been mentioned.

I am turned of by farting and gross stuff.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 22, 2009)

Unfitness = extremely attractive. All-out immobility seems a stretch, though.

To spin the question a different way, I wonder how many people might prefer a thinner girl (relatively speaking -- still in full-figured territory) who was unfit and soft over a larger girl who was fit and "toned."

I'd prefer the unfit/untoned one, even if she were thinner, over the fit/toned girl if she were larger. By quite a margin, in fact. Unfitness is very desirable.


----------



## abel (Sep 23, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Unfitness = extremely attractive. All-out immobility seems a stretch, though.
> 
> To spin the question a different way, I wonder how many people might prefer a thinner girl (relatively speaking -- still in full-figured territory) who was unfit and soft over a larger girl who was fit and "toned."
> 
> I'd prefer the unfit/untoned one, even if she were thinner, over the fit/toned girl if she were larger. By quite a margin, in fact. Unfitness is very desirable.



Exactly the same here, everything you said.


----------



## Diego (Sep 26, 2009)

Hearing a man out of breathe and puffing is hot...


----------



## eroticyuser1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I enjoy seeing a very big bellied girl struggle to pull her pants up over/or fit her belly into jeans. The struggle adds a lot of jiggling as she just can't reach down that far to pull them up over. The longer the struggle the better. Just getting pants on can be quite a workout for a big beautiful gal!


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm definitely the freaky fetisher in this forum as I'm deeply deeply turned on by fat women who are fit as a fiddle--almost to the point of being a super woman. Just the idea a BBW is leaving me in the dust as we hike up a hill, or moving furniture arouses the hell out of me. A BBW incapacitated in any way just doesn't do it for me. Fantasizing about someone deteriorating into ill health is a foreign concept to me. 

However I do fantasize about torturing criminals--only those that inflict unnecessary pain on the innocent during their crime. Usually about someone breaking into my house. A bit twisted I'd say.


----------



## cactopus (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a slightly different take I suppose. As I get older and more aware of human frailty and mortality, I find the idea of BBW who are out of shape and have mobility issues (especially super-sized women) as not necessarily a sexy one. I tend to be a worry-wort and I wouldn't want someone I loved to hurt themselves or their health. Occasionally as a younger man I would read some fantasy story and if it was well written and descriptive about unfitness, I could be turned on for a short time, but I guess I also draw the line around certain forms.

Physical exertion, sweating, and other circulatory distress (especially on the cardiovascular system) is extremely scary to me. It's definitely not a turn on.

Stress and difficulty in reaching things, or after a heavy meal, or general lethargy can be a mild turn on, however, not that much.

What I do find an incredible turn on is fat that looks like it was gained via "unfitness" means. If it is spongey and completely hides muscle definition, then yes that is an extreme turn on. If one gets fat in very inconvenient places (for fashion world purposes), then that is a huge turn on... i.e. big rolls or love handles in spots that can't be hidden by the cut of clothing. It's especially cute when either the person is ignorant of the fact and displays such flesh prominently, or even more so if they are doing it on purpose. I do like the idea of the fantasy cheerleader who broke her leg or what have you and gained 50 lbs. over the summer.

That said I prefer when partners are healthy and take reasonable care to remain so.


----------



## eroticyuser1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> I'm definitely the freaky fetisher in this forum as I'm deeply deeply turned on by fat women who are fit as a fiddle--almost to the point of being a super woman. Just the idea a BBW is leaving me in the dust as we hike up a hill, or moving furniture arouses the hell out of me. A BBW incapacitated in any way just doesn't do it for me. Fantasizing about someone deteriorating into ill health is a foreign concept to me.
> 
> However I do fantasize about torturing criminals--only those that inflict unnecessary pain on the innocent during their crime. Usually about someone breaking into my house. A bit twisted I'd say.



Sounds like somebodys into superheros!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 27, 2009)

For some of us, there is a very clear distinction between something that is attractive or appealing on a sexual level, while not necessarily being attractive in a mundane or practical way. 

There is a difference for me, personally, between a guy gaining weight and getting easily out of breath climbing stairs or being lazy or outgrowing clothes and somebody i care about actually being unhealthy.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 27, 2009)

cactopus said:


> What I do find an incredible turn on is fat that looks like it was gained via "unfitness" means. If it is spongey and completely hides muscle definition, then yes that is an extreme turn on. If one gets fat in very inconvenient places (for fashion world purposes), then that is a huge turn on... i.e. big rolls or love handles in spots that can't be hidden by the cut of clothing. It's especially cute when either the person is ignorant of the fact and displays such flesh prominently, or even more so if they are doing it on purpose. I do like the idea of the fantasy cheerleader who broke her leg or what have you and gained 50 lbs. over the summer.



+1. That is basically the _definition_ of hotness.


----------



## knightmare10880 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, it's been such a long time since I posted on this board.

Personally I like the unfitness of girl really any type ranging from slightly over weight to an SSBBW, I've never really been big on immobility I know some people dig it but it's not my cup of tea.

To me, and concerning my own issues with unfitness, as long as a girl is basically healthy with no serious medical conditions then I do find her being unfit to be very hot. If anyone has seen my art gallery over at Deviant Art will notice that I have a lot of artwork of comic book superheroines shown as BBWs, I love the idea of these women getting fat and still being able to heroines. and learning to adapt to their new size. 

I know that's a little off topic but it's the same for me in real life, one of the things I love most about real Big Beautiful Women is the ability they have to make "it" work in a world that is so against them. I don't like the ones that bemoan their fatness as a curse and complain about it all the time but don't do anything about it. As much as I love and truly prefer "fat chicks" I'd rather have a skinny girl that was happy with herself than a fat one that was miserable all the time. And I've dated both types fat girls that were happy with how they were and those that were as well as skinny ones that went either way, for me if a girl is willing to put up with me then I don't really care about how much she ways. I dated one girl a former fat girl who loved to eat but was always worried about becoming in her words "fat and ugly again" and no matter how much I tried to comfort her and convince her that I just wanted to be happy she never was. On the other hand, I've been seeing another girl on and off for about a year(she doesn't want a committed relationship until she finishes with school) who is fairly skinny with a huge appetite and loves to eat and has stated she knows eventually her metabolism is going to slow done and she'll start putting on weight and she isn't bothered by that at all, her only concern is trying to avoid any health issues that being fat might cause. 


As to the farting thing, if it's natural I have no problem with it. I mean sometimes it just happens, but excessively farting just for the sake of it that I don't dig. I've always had the belief that if you or your girlfriend can fart and not be embarrassed about it when you to are alone together that usually means you to have reached a pretty solid place in your relationship.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 27, 2009)

simon_squarepants said:


> Ok this is a question that often comes up when I visit sites like this... there seems little doubt to me that part of the attraction I find to fat girls and feedees is when they struggle with their fitness, or in the case of feedees, when they see their fitness go downhill. *snip*
> 
> So my question is, am i some insane weirdo who stands alone in his bizarre desires, or are there others out there that share my feelings?
> 
> ...



I don't reckon having odd desires makes you "some insane weirdo" ... the sane bit is how you bring / don't bring / modify the expression of those desires when you interact with real people... :bow:

Aaaaand yeah I have this kink a bit too, although in this I am bi-inclined (yayz! I broke lucky on this kink!  ) while a girl huffing and puffing a bit* as she gets around does turn me on - I am *also* turned on by big, strong, capable, hike-up-a-hill girls... so win-win! 

Errr... while a girl burping can be cute / sexy to me (feederish side-kink)... farting??? not so much...  but hey, whatever floats your boat / that harms none other...

*not to the extent that she's suffering, and especially not if she's in pain - some of the ladies posted in this thread about back injuries compromising their mobility and you totally have my sympathy there - I know what a bastard back injuries are...  And someone else was saying about the pain from rubbing thighs / "chub-rub"... there was a thread waaaay back on FF when Starfeather was asking all the other ladies what they used to stop this - *Bodyglide balm *was one of the things that was recommendedhttp://www.bodyglide.com/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 27, 2009)

Nope. I don't mind it, but it does nothing for me. Fitness on the other hand... :wubu: lol


----------



## Teleute (Sep 27, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> I'm definitely the freaky fetisher in this forum as I'm deeply deeply turned on by fat women who are fit as a fiddle--almost to the point of being a super woman. Just the idea a BBW is leaving me in the dust as we hike up a hill, or moving furniture arouses the hell out of me. A BBW incapacitated in any way just doesn't do it for me. Fantasizing about someone deteriorating into ill health is a foreign concept to me.
> 
> However I do fantasize about torturing criminals--only those that inflict unnecessary pain on the innocent during their crime. Usually about someone breaking into my house. A bit twisted I'd say.



Nah, you're far from the only one - I like the same thing, and it's part of why I like to stay fit, strong, and active myself. I think I simultaneously want to date that girl and BE that girl, haha!


Also,



abel said:


> I am turned of by farting and gross stuff.



Statements like this just amuse me to no end. This entire board is "gross stuff" to an awful lot of people! It's such a subjective term. Same thing with statements like "I like good music", "I like beautiful women", "I like to have fun"... do these statements describe a line-dancing FA cowboy, or a chess-playing Bach fan who pines after a thin, delicate flower of a woman?


----------



## Tad (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't think I posted in this thread yet, but most of it is so old I'm not positive 

Anyway, I'm one of the 'like several different, probably mutually contradictory' things. Well, like all of those in fantasy, in real life I tend not to like extremes so much, but in fantasy they can be pretty hot.

Someone struggling to do things because of their weight can be hot to me, and being unfit can emphasize that, so unfit can be good that way. Although to me it only works in this regard if the person is doing something. So in some way it is not about being sedentary, just not too fit. So struggling up the stairs, but taking the stairs anyway.

I also have a thing for deliberate taboo breaking, so deliberately being unfit--not just happening to be lazy but really thinking through how to be as sedentary as possible, has a weird appeal to me. Which obviously doesn't combine with the one above, where you keep doing things that are hard for you.

At the same time, strength and vigor and being active are all a general turn on for me. I like bodies in motion, I love strong legs and backs, and so forth. Which doesn't go with either of the previous ones.

And by the way, these all apply to myself as much or more as to others.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't like unfitness - I like a moderately curvaceous woman who enjoys her food (perhaps a little too much), but keeps active and is generally in good health. I find preferences for things that are seriously unhealthy or restrictive of lifestyle (the most extreme of which being immobility) odd and somewhat unpleasant.


----------

